# Bored, couple of pictures



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

from past snow.


----------



## BC Handyman (Dec 15, 2010)

When was your last snow that you could plow?


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

Middle of Feb.


----------



## BC Handyman (Dec 15, 2010)

Ouch.....no wait thats good for you right, lol Kinda wish I had 1 seasonal


----------



## cet (Oct 2, 2004)

Looks like the old truck is still carrying the load. Looks like a 1/2 decent snowfall.

Daytime plowing is so much easier.


----------



## maverjohn (Jul 23, 2008)

Lets hope next year is more like that.


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

Here's the video to go with it,


----------



## FordFisherman (Dec 5, 2007)

NASCAR style on the pedals sweet


----------



## fernalddude (Feb 15, 2004)

Wow a wide open place with fresh snow. :crying: You did not plow in the door for employes did you? Like the vid you got the same stuff in the cab bouncing around.:laughing:


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

That's different property in the pix.


----------



## Squires (Jan 9, 2009)

Get anything on that roll up? 
Havn't won a free coffee, I have since switched to McDonalds, coffee is cheaper and "better" it seems


----------



## CGM Inc. (Dec 15, 2008)

Expected to see sparks flying on dry pavemwnt


----------

